# Spray Foam Insulation



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy this in Bulk? We made a target 10 years ago by taking Great Stuff spray foam insulation and filling a cardboard box with it. best target i have ever used by far. Easy arrow removal and it LASTS. We still are shooting this target but would like to make a few more. Anyone know where you can buy it in bulk instead of just the can.


----------



## URBINA (Nov 2, 2009)

go to a big construction site they use it to insulate all the red Iron


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

You can buy the commercial kits from places like Grainger.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

You can buy a two part mix polyurethane foam for marine applications at a marine store or a taxidermy supply store it is a little more dense so should work even better.


----------



## blackice1 (Mar 1, 2010)

thats how we fix all of our 3d targets I spay great stuf in all the holes sand them down and repaint the target, works awesome


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried the great stuff for large gaps? It comes in the Black can.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

How many black cans of the GREAT Stuff would you need to fill a 24"X24" box????


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I wonder if any of this stuff will work? 

http://www.smooth-on.com/Rigid-and-Flexible/c10_1121/index.html?catdepth=1&page=1&sort=2a

http://www.dalchem.com.au/index.php...roduct_id=35&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=121

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## westcacherednec (Feb 1, 2011)

I work as an journeyman electrical lineman for the local rural electric coop.We started ordering "foam" to set poles in areas that had strain.You might want to check with your local provider to see if they can turn you on to some.BE AWARE! When you start to mix this stuff ,allow for expansion and BE ON GO!You dont get a lot of time to screw around before it starts to set.DONT GET IT ON YOUR SKIN,IT HAS TO WEAR OFF![Experience speaking]!


----------



## J_Roc (Feb 9, 2011)

I was thinking of using that stuff but wasnt sure how well it would work! what are you shooting? i shoot an Excalibur Exomax its rated for 350 but we all know its a lil under that, 

how far did the arrow\bolt penetrate the target??


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

Home insulation companies.


----------



## Liviu (Oct 20, 2009)

Packaging expanding foam, like Instapack.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Google Touch N Seal. Pretty much what the blob targets are.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

My wife made me a target made of foam 3-4 yrs ago and I have a cheap fleet farm deer target. Well the deer target went to the land fill last fall and my foam target still taken arrows. The target is huge 4 feet wide 3 feet tall and about 16inches thick.


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Anyone know where to buy this in Bulk? We made a target 10 years ago by taking Great Stuff spray foam insulation and filling a cardboard box with it. best target i have ever used by far. Easy arrow removal and it LASTS. We still are shooting this target but would like to make a few more. Anyone know where you can buy it in bulk instead of just the can.


The company I work for sells the spray foam in bulk. I have plenty of 2 part poly-iso in many different sizes. We sell kits as small as spray paint cans all the way up to 55 gallon drums. PM me if interested.


----------



## savagerebel (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of new residential buildings with complete spray foam applications on tv. I'm wondering if anyone has come across a situation where the homeowner has wanted new wiring after the fact. this material looks as though it may not lend itself to being snaked. are electricians in the future gonna have to be like the plumbers and open up all walls where "our work" will be? typically people are kind of surprised at how few holes a seasoned electrician has to actually make to accomplish his task, I wonder if this new insulation technique is gonna prohibit this in the future. dmvfoam.com


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

blackice1 said:


> thats how we fix all of our 3d targets I spay great stuf in all the holes sand them down and repaint the target, works awesome


Me too, but a block style target.
I think I saw that Menards sold a two part kit.


https://www.menards.com/main/paint/caulks-sealants/spray-foam-rubberized-sealant/froth-pak-trade-200-spray-foam-sealant-kit/346963/p-1444435970305-c-7937.htm?tid=-2659699193979642717&ipos=1


----------



## Huskey1225 (Apr 23, 2016)

could you use this great stuff to revitalize a worn out yellow jacket bag? say spray in all the holes?


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

I would say yes. My local range has targets made out of spray foam. They work really well for standard diameter shafts. With my 50lb apa black mamba and victory rip arrows they would penetrate about 6 in from my fletching. At 40 yards. 27” long arrows.


----------



## jfjhunter01 (Aug 31, 2016)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Anyone know where to buy this in Bulk? We made a target 10 years ago by taking Great Stuff spray foam insulation and filling a cardboard box with it. best target i have ever used by far. Easy arrow removal and it LASTS. We still are shooting this target but would like to make a few more. Anyone know where you can buy it in bulk instead of just the can.


flexfoam-it 15 is what reinhart uses.


----------



## HIGHTAIL12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Search “Froth PaK”. 2 part SPF foam is what you are looking for. Big stores sell these. FYI be careful and do this outdoors. If you do this in a confined space it can be dangerous.


----------



## ronsfsd (4 mo ago)

Finding new tips all the time! I had never thought of the spray foam in a box as a target thing. Until now, I've been using an old duffle bag filled with old clothes - which works good too.


----------

